# Small black and white male dog found in Totteham



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Found today in Chestnut Park,Tottenham by one of my Facebook friends, anybody recognise him?


edited to add the dog warden has been to collect him and he's microchipped so hopefully will be back with his owners soon.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What a little darling. Hope he is reunited with his owner very soon.*


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I know he's gorgeous isn't he :001_wub::001_wub:


----------

